# Custom Top off water acrylic box



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

Do you know who can build Top off water acrylic box 7.5" x 23" x 30.5"(H). Thickness 3/8". From black acrylic. But front and back sides are clean acrylic.

Thanks


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Contact Matt1997, who is a member here, he builds acrylic tanks. But he is in Newmarket, so do not know how far are you from him.


----------

